# Rubberized SuperGlue ?!?!?!



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I was at the local non-chain hobby/craft store today. Their flyer has a Paasche VL airbrush set on sale for halfprice - $59.95 - if you count $119.95 as full price; they usually sell it for $89.95. Still a good deal; time for me to move up from my Harbor Freight cheapo unit. While standing at the R/C cars counter because that's where they keep the more expensive stuff, I heard a guy give his customer "rubberized super glue", apparently for use with replacement tires for his car.

I never heard of this stuff before so I filed it away in the back of my brain for the day when I need a super glue that's...rubberized. Any ideas what this stuff would be handy for in the land of G?

JackM


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

best stuff ever I sell it all the time .... it is a bit gooey when it goes on but it drys hard and takes shock loads much better then regular super glue ....


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Trains West on 28 Aug 2011 09:08 PM 
best stuff ever I sell it all the time .... it is a bit gooey when it goes on but it drys hard and takes shock loads much better then regular super glue .... 

Okay what's the brand? What do I ask for?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

what i sell is bob smith tire glue along with an accelerator . he has it listed as IC-2000



http://www.bsi-inc.com/Pages/hobby/ca.html


but I have even seen black super glue at lowes the drawback with lowes is you do not know how old it is and all super glues are better when fresh 


I have even glued some industral plastic side frames with bob smith tire glue and accelerator


if you have any trouble call me at the store / Trains West inc Albuquerque


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I assume the glue in question is the IC-2000 glue? 

Greg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

yes IC-2000 it says tire glue on the bottle plus you need the accelerator insta-set


----------

